# Gnome-Installation gescheitert

## Motorroller

Habe die Grundinstallation von Gentoo geschafft. Nun habe ich ein einfaches emerge Gnome ausgeführt und wollte den Rechner einfach laufen lassen, aber beim 60-sten Paket wurde abgebrochen mit der Meldung, dass das zu installierende Paket den USE X Flag benötige. 

Aber selbst mit USE="X" emerge gnome geht es nicht. woran liegt das?

----------

## May-C

Also wenn du wirklich Hilfe willst, musst du schon mehr Informationen lieferen. Welches Paket schlägt genau Fehl mit welcher Fehlermeldung.

----------

## Motorroller

also wenn ich das recht in Erinnerung habe, dann war das ein Paket mit dem Namen "capari" oder so ähnlich.

Ich werde es nun mal erneut probieren mit dem Befehl "emerge -vp gnome" und werde schauen, ob ich etwas falsches als Use-Flag habe.

----------

## moe

Meine Glaskugel sagt mir, dass es eher daran liegt, dass irgendein Paket was schon installiert ist, mit dem Useflag X neuinstalliert werden muss. Entweder du lässt emerge gnome nochmal laufen, und liest genau was da steht bzw. postest es hier, oder du komplilierst alle installierten Pakete die ein Useflag X besitzen was aber zur Installation nicht gesetzt war neu mit 'USE="X" emerge -avu --newuse world'. Die erste Variante ist aber besser und schneller..

----------

## Motorroller

Also heute werde ich es versuchen mir die benötigten Use-Flags, die beim Befehl 'emerge -vp gnome' ausgegeben werden, zu notieren und in meine make.conf zu integrieren. Ob das so sinnvoll ist, weiß ich nicht, aber ich werde es sehen.

Mich wundert es nur, dass bei der Installationsanleitung zu Gnome bzw. dem Desktop generell nicht darauf hingewiesen wird, dass man diese Use-Flags setzen muss. es wird lediglich geraten zuerst Xorg zu installieren und dann Gnome. Aber keine Silbe von benötigten Use-Flags. Schade eigentlich. Oder habe ich da was übersehen?

----------

## franzf

 *Motorroller wrote:*   

> Also heute werde ich es versuchen mir die benötigten Use-Flags, die beim Befehl 'emerge -vp gnome' ausgegeben werden, zu notieren und in meine make.conf zu integrieren. Ob das so sinnvoll ist, weiß ich nicht, aber ich werde es sehen.

 

Die USE-Flags sollten weniger das Problem sein. Dein Gnome sollte laufen, ob mit oder ohne spezielle zusätzliche Flags.

Du kannst dir aber (wenn du Lust und Zeit hast) die Bedeutung der einzelnen Flags nach einem emerge -pvt gnome mittels

```
euse -i <USE_FLAG>
```

anzeigen lassen.

Es wäre auch nett wenn du mal (ansatzweise  :Wink: ) den Output von emerge gnome incl Fehlermeldung posten könntest  :Smile: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Motorroller

Den Fehler werde ich sicher nicht mehr sehen, da ich gestern soviel probiert habe, dass ich schlussendlich das System erst einmal neu aufgesetzt habe und nun wieder die Konsole sehe. Das ist für mich nicht weiter tragisch.

Sollte beim heutigen Versuch wieder etwas schief laufen, werde ich versuchen den Fehler abzuschreiben und zu posten.

Ich könnte natürlich auch die fertig nutzbare und installierbare Live-CD nutzen, um Gnome zu bekommen, aber das macht nicht so viel Spaß als wenn ich das selber eintippe und sehe, was das passiert und evtl. dieses auch begreife. Denn den Noob-status will man ja irgendwann einmal ablegen.   :Confused: 

----------

## slick

 *Motorroller wrote:*   

> den Fehler abzuschreiben und zu posten

 

Abschreiben? Entweder du probierst mal screen aus, das kann auch in ein Logfile schreiben, oder die einfachste Variante:

```
emerge $foo | tee logfile.txt
```

Im allerschlimmsten Fall hilft auch eine Digicam, aber abschreiben? Nee...

----------

## moe

Dass auf einem System auf welchem ein Xserver laufen soll, das USE-Flag X gesetzt werden soll, steht meines Wissens irgendwo in der Doku..

Wie ich oben schon schrieb, es wird weniger an den Useflags der einzelnen Gnome-Pakete liegen, sondern irgendein Paket A hat eine Abhängigkeit zu irgendeinem anderen Paket B. B ist auf deinem System schon installiert gewesen, allerdings ohne dass das Useflag "X" für dieses Paket gesetzt war. Es kann sein, dass B auch irgendein Gnome-Paket ist, kann aber auch sein, dass es davor schon beim emerge system installiert wurde. Am sinnigsten war hier eigentliche keine komplette Neuinstallation, sondern ein nochmaliges emerge gnome, bzw. emerge --resume, dort hätte ja dann gestanden welches Paket A abgebrochen hat, und welches Paket B mit USE="X" neukompiliert werden müsste..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## 145717

Hatte auch das Problem, dass Gnome abgebrochen ist, weil irgendein Paket ohne USE="X" installiert wurde. Kann aber leider nicht mehr sagen welches Paket das genau war.

Vielleicht solltest du auch mal das verwendete Gentoo Profil von "/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.1/" in "/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop/" ändern (für ein Desktop System), da wäre das X USE Flag (und weitere ganz nützliche) gleich dabei gewesen. Hab ich auch erst später festgestellt, da dies in der Installationsanleitung nicht erwähnt wird.

Gruß kda

----------

## franzf

Im übrigen sollte ein setzen des X-Flags in der make.conf + darafu folgendes emerge -uDNhelfen...

Dann sind ALLE Pakete mit X-Flag übersetzt. Wenn das denn der Fehler wirklich war ...

----------

## Motorroller

Habe jetzt erst einmal versucht, den Rat von franzf zu befolgen. Habe das X-Flag in der make.conf gesetzt und dann emerge -uDN gnome ausgeführt. Das gleiche musste ich bislang noch für ein anderes Paket machen, welches das PNG-Flag wollte. Nun installiert der Rechner noch immer und ich hoffe, dass das bis heute Abend geklappt hat.

Gibt es denn eigentlich irgendwelche speziellen Flags, die man auf jeden Fall für das Installieren von gnome setzen sollte? Was ist mit den Flags, die bei emerge -vp gnome ausgegeben werden? Die habe ich ja nun nicht in die make.conf übernommen, aber diesbezüglich noch kein Problem gehabt.

----------

## nikaya

Hast Du Dein Profil schon überprüft wie kda geraten hat?Beim Desktop-Profil müßte X eigentlich standardmäßig gesetzt sein.

----------

## Motorroller

Tut mir leid, wenn ich jetzt eine für Euch vielleicht dumme Frage stelle, da es eigentlich im Handbuch steht, aber da sehe ich nicht so recht durch.

Wie stelle ich das Profil auf Desktop um?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## hoschi

 *Doe John wrote:*   

> Hast Du Dein Profil schon überprüft wie kda geraten hat?Beim Desktop-Profil müßte X eigentlich standardmäßig gesetzt sein.

 

Jupp. Nur beim Desktop-Profil wird X gesetzt, beim normalen oder beim Server-Profil natuerlich nicht.

----------

## hoschi

 *Motorroller wrote:*   

> Tut mir leid, wenn ich jetzt eine für Euch vielleicht dumme Frage stelle, da es eigentlich im Handbuch steht, aber da sehe ich nicht so recht durch.
> 
> Wie stelle ich das Profil auf Desktop um?  

 

Hat da jemand sein Handbuch nicht ausgedruckt   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Na ja, wir sind ja keine RTFM-Nazis: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=6#doc_chap2

----------

## franzf

 *hoschi wrote:*   

>  *Motorroller wrote:*   Wie stelle ich das Profil auf Desktop um?   [...]
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=6#doc_chap2

 

Dank eselect gehts aber noch leichter:

```
eselect profile list   // um alle Möglichkeiten anzuzeigen

eselect profile set <NR>   // um es dann zu setzen
```

Grüße

Franz

----------

## hoschi

Zeig im doch eselect spaeter  :Smile: 

So begreift er erstmal wie nuetzlich Links sind (haha@Windosen), und wie Gentoo ungefaehr aufgebaut ist.

----------

## Motorroller

Das mit dem Link könnt Ihr mir doch immer noch zeigen. Den Abschnitt habe ich ja gefunden im deutschen Handbuch, in dem der Link beschrieben steht, aber ich will mir da ungern was falsches reinhauen und dann einen falschen verweis haben, den ich nicht mehr sehe und dann vergesse.

----------

## nikaya

 *Motorroller wrote:*   

> Das mit dem Link könnt Ihr mir doch immer noch zeigen. Den Abschnitt habe ich ja gefunden im deutschen Handbuch, in dem der Link beschrieben steht, aber ich will mir da ungern was falsches reinhauen und dann einen falschen verweis haben, den ich nicht mehr sehe und dann vergesse.

 

OK,einmal wirds verraten:

```
ln -snf ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop /etc/make.profile
```

Falls Du x86 hast,ansonsten x86 durch amd64 ersetzen.

----------

## Motorroller

Na dann besten dank. Diese beiden Profile hatte ich gerade gefunden, aber da ich selten mit Links arbeite und auch unter Debian beim Erstellen eigener Kernels nie mit Links gearbeitet habe, bin ich darin recht unerfahren. Aber danke für Eure Hilfe. Ich denke, ich stehe kurz vor dem Ziel.

Wenn Gnome installiert ist, werde ich das Desktop-Profil auswählen und dann vorsichtshalber alle Pakete aktualisieren lassen, damit die Abhängigkeiten etc. auch wirklich stimmen und auch zukünftig nicht so viele Probleme machen.

----------

## hoschi

 *Motorroller wrote:*   

> Na dann besten dank. Diese beiden Profile hatte ich gerade gefunden, aber da ich selten mit Links arbeite und auch unter Debian beim Erstellen eigener Kernels nie mit Links gearbeitet habe, bin ich darin recht unerfahren. Aber danke für Eure Hilfe. Ich denke, ich stehe kurz vor dem Ziel.
> 
> 

 

Dann war mein Rat wohl nicht ganz falsch, dich sowas per Hand erledigen zu lassen  :Wink: 

Ich liebe es, wenn ein Plan funktioniert  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn Gnome installiert ist, werde ich das Desktop-Profil auswählen und dann vorsichtshalber alle Pakete aktualisieren lassen, damit die Abhängigkeiten etc. auch wirklich stimmen und auch zukünftig nicht so viele Probleme machen.

 

Wenn du so verfahren willst, machst du sowas am Besten mit "emerge -uDavN world" 

Viel Spass mit Gentoo

----------

## Motorroller

Die Installation von Gnome ist nun abgeschlossen. Das Profil habe ich auf Desktop geändert und vorsichtshalber ein 'emerge --sync' sowie ein anschließendes 'emerge -uDN world' gemacht. Dann habe ich 'xorgconfig' ausgeführt und versucht, die dort gestellten Fragen so gut es geht zu beantworten. Aber das Problem ist, dass ich beim Befehl 'startx' die Fehlermeldung bekomme, die Module 'kbd' 'ati' und 'mouse' könnten nicht geladen werden, da sie nicht vorhanden seien. Des Weiteren habe ich plötzlich ein englisches Tastaturlayout, vorher war es aber ein deutsches.

Zur Information: Ich nutze einen Laptop Marke "Sony Vaio PCG-NV205" als Rechner mit einer ATI Radeon Mobility 7500 als Grafikkarte. Die genaue Ausgabe von 'lspci' werde ich heute Nachmittag posten, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin.

Was habe ich falsch gemacht? Im Kernel habe ich sowohl die ATI als auch einen standard VESA Treiber fest einkompiliert. Hat jemand vorab eine Ahnung, woran es liegen könnte?

Ich stehe echt kurz davor, die ganze Installation mit Hilfe der Live-CD vorzunehmen, was ich aber nicht will (habe ich glaube ich bereits erwähnt). 

Ich will doch nur einen Desktop bekommen   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Motorroller

Kann es sein, dass ich die Unterstützung für eine ATI-Karte nicht fest in den Kernel einkompilieren darf sondern es als Modul einkompilieren muss?

----------

